# Planning for Success



## ERNIEPGA (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello All,

I'm new to the forums and would like to introduce myself. My name is Kyle Ernst, from Duluth, MN. I teach golf professionally and absolutlely love the game.

How many of you follow a plan for success in golf? In simple terms, do you stick with a swing technique, coach, clubs, etc. For a long period of time to improve your game, or do you jump from one thing to another? Curious to see how many of you really stick with your stuff.

I have a video that I made from one of my students'. Went off to college got a tip and it ruined his game, because it was not part of his "plan" or normal swing pattern.

Please check out and respond with any thoughts!

YouTube - One Plane - Extreme Makeover

Look forward to chatting!


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I have had the same full swing for the last 10-12 years. I just recently, after several years changed my putting grip, and the way I chip the ball. Both of those for the better. My biggest problem when I get out of sync is an out to in swing, with a hook at the end. I know what I did wrong when this occurs, and I know what to do to help fix it. I just take a moment, swing a little slower, and focus on a inside out swing. Today on the range, I was hitting too many pull hooks, or other wise missing my target left. When I was leaving I noticed some minor soreness in my right hand, arm, and shoulder. That to me meant I was letting my right side take over too much of my swing. So, that is something I need to work on to get it out of my swing. 

I have used the same brand of clubs for the past 20 years. About every 5 years I get refitted, and up grade to the same brand's latest great innovation. About every 3 years I have a local club maker/fitter build me new metal woods. I don't believe the latest, greatest, higher priced club makes a difference to average player. if the golfer does not have a decent, repeatable swing that $700 driver is a waste of time. They should send me their money and let me throw it down on a craps table. At least they would have a chance of making some good come of their investment. 

As for instruction, I have not used an actual instructor for the past 10-12 years. Instructors around here are pretty much seasonal. They come and go. The ones who stay, and teach year around are too costly. That, or they want to make the student start over from scratch, and learn their swing method. As for a swing method, my last instructor was a big believer in the Earnest Jones, and Manual de la Torre methods. I have their books, and videos which I use from time to time for reference. My biggest positive is knowing what causes most of my poor shots, and how to fix them. This was something I was told I needed to learn from that instructor I had 10-12 years ago. His idea of instruction was to teach both the good swing, and make the student aware of what the causes were that brought on the poor ball flights. He did not have to depend on repeat business I suppose. 

I did have a mentor as a Seaside Oregon, high school kid working on the Gearhart/Seside courses to earn some coin. His name was John (Jack) Schlee. When he would return to his home town for a visit, I would loop for him. He showed me some things but I was a baseball player, and had little regard for the game of golf at that time. He, and Ben Hogan were friends, and I actually met Hogan, but at the time had know idea who he was. Mr. Schlee tried to get me to take more interest in the game, but I refused. Dummy me, and little did I know back then. 

For the last 4 months, my play and practice time has been very minimal, and has cost me about 4-5 strokes on my handicap. My present handicap says one number, but I am playing to higher number. Since December 31st, I have played 3 rounds of golf with each seeing progressively better shots. Not so much better scores, but better shots. I can attribute the poor scores to bumpy greens, and not having a 4WD ball. Out here in the desert when it rains, the greens tend to bud out more, and because they are wet, the maintenance crews can not mow as often as they should. 

For the next 6 months I will have plenty of time to practice, and put that practice to good use while playing. 

As for being on, or off one's swing plane, the only thing I know about the swing plane is that if the golfer's elbows are level during the back swing, then the golfer's down swing will be pretty much on plane. If one elbow is higher or lower than the other, then the golfer is not on plane, and constancy will suffer. That description of being on plane is about 50 years old. The only instructor I know who still uses that description is Shawn Humphries in Dallas TX.

That's pretty much my view on instruction. :dunno:


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Been playing 40+ yrs, and had my last series of lessons about 10 yrs back. After the 3rd lesson, and lots of lost golf balls in comps - playing 5 off the tee was becoming the norm, I've decided to ignore the teachings and play my old way. Took a few months to iron out the wrinkles.

I've decided my swing is grooved, even if a little agricultural, and as I currently drop between 0 & 8/9 shots a round I'll stick with what I've got.

That said, I recommend any new starter to get lessons, and the fundimentals of the game.


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Success*

I have changed my swing slightly in the past 6 months to fix a minor out to in swing path that was developing on my downswing. But apart from that it has pretty much stayed the same. I find most little things that come up in my game I can fix myself just with some time at the driving range. With the internet these days and forums like this you can always find an answer to any golf problems. Not that club professionals aren't any help, it's just that they are expensive.


----------

